# ATI Radeon HD 4870 Aftermarket Coolers (heatsinks)



## Computer_Freak

Hey there guys

Im gonna probably get the ATI 4870, (depending on how good the 4870X2 is)

But ive heard it runs insanely hot, about 90*

Well ill wanna get a better heatsink, but the thing is, all the aftermarket HSF, are all for single slot (Releases the hot air back in the case)

Is there no Dual slot coolers?

What coolers would you recomend (Single or dual)

I seen with the stock cooler that if you bump the fan speeds to 100%, the max temp is 60*. What will happen if i run the fan 100% for its whole life... (im guessing it will break soon).

Thanks guys


----------



## theryaner

bumping up the fan speeds to a 100 is not necessary. As a current owner of the 4870 it idles around 79-80c which is rly hot. But thats due to the immature drivers which doesint support all of the 4870's features for power effciency.  Stock fan speed is about 20 percent, ppl have been getting good reults by changing it to 30-35%. But im waiting on the updated drivers hope this helps.


----------



## headcrabCAKE

HR-30 works (works really good and the cooler can wrap around the card)
accerlero rev 2 works(works great)
duo orb (the zalman with 2 fans ) works (have not tested this cooler yet)

all take up 2 clots
3 if you put a extra fan on the passive ones

that is all i know or seen people use on the 4870's


please note you need some rams inks to cool the ram down and other things like the voltage things


----------



## Computer_Freak

what i meant by dual slot was, so that it takes the hot air, OUT of the case (like the stock)

How will drivers help exactly, and how much are you expecting temps to drop?


----------



## headcrabCAKE

you want a after market cooler that blows the air out?

i don't think there is a specifically made after market cooler that does that for the 4850 or the 4870 yet


----------



## daisymtc

http://www.arctic-cooling.com/vga2.php?idx=166


----------



## headcrabCAKE

daisymtc said:


> http://www.arctic-cooling.com/vga2.php?idx=166



he wants one that will push the air out of the case like the stock cooler has the exhaust of the fan by where the vga/hdmi plug into etc so none of the hot air is pushed into the case causing it to be hotter overall


----------



## Computer_Freak

headcrabCAKE said:


> he wants one that will push the air out of the case like the stock cooler has the exhaust of the fan by where the vga/hdmi plug into etc so none of the hot air is pushed into the case causing it to be hotter overall



On the ball

See, i realise that having a better cooler, even if it does blow air back in, will drop overall temp, cause the actual GPU isnt as hot

What ive been thinking is, take out 2 - 3 pci covers, and put a fan (exhaust) to suck the air OUT of the actual GPU...

Ill try that. but if it doesnt work, then ill need a better cooler...

How long do you also think it will take for the better drivers to be released???


----------



## headcrabCAKE

a month or so is my estimate for better drivers but i dont know how logn the process normaly takes

you could make a little case for it with none conductive material's so the heat cant get into the case but have to go out maybe have a fan at the exaust as you said in the above post 

please don't quote me on anything lol


----------



## Computer_Freak

headcrabCAKE said:


> a month or so is my estimate for better drivers but i dont know how logn the process normaly takes
> 
> you could make a little case for it with none conductive material's so the heat cant get into the case but have to go out maybe have a fan at the exaust as you said in the above post
> 
> please don't quote me on anything lol



relax, i wont

We are trying to find a sloution to a problem

And hey, if it works, its nothing to laugh about, even if it doesnt, it will be worth a shot.

The only problem will be to make it so that it doesnt touch the card

If not, ill try as i said before, ill put a fan, on the back, wher it takes the hot air out, and ill get a little 80mm fan to suck the air out.


----------



## oscaryu1

Computer_Freak said:


> relax, i wont
> 
> We are trying to find a sloution to a problem
> 
> And hey, if it works, its nothing to laugh about, even if it doesnt, it will be worth a shot.
> 
> The only problem will be to make it so that it doesnt touch the card
> 
> If not, ill try as i said before, ill put a fan, on the back, wher it takes the hot air out, and ill get a little 80mm fan to suck the air out.



Haha, the irony


----------



## James^.^

Sorry if i sound like a total idiot, but  will you be able to fit two 4870's in a x48 mobo with Twin turbo atached to both of them? ( I know nothing about vga cooling )


----------



## daisymtc

By the way, I would assume you can use zalman VF900/ VF700. Seen in other forum, can't remember which.


----------



## headcrabCAKE

i just found exactly what you want

click on products then VGA coolers and it the top vortexx one 

fits the 4850-dont know about the 4870 probaly does fit though

good luck


http://www.akasa.com.tw/




James^.^ said:


> Sorry if i sound like a total idiot, but  will you be able to fit two 4870's in a x48 mobo with Twin turbo atached to both of them? ( I know nothing about vga cooling )



could you show me 1 image of any card with that cooler on please

i will be able to tell you then


----------



## Computer_Freak

headcrabCAKE said:


> i just found exactly what you want
> 
> click on products then VGA coolers and it the top vortexx one
> 
> fits the 4850-dont know about the 4870 probaly does fit though
> 
> good luck
> http://www.akasa.com.tw/



sweet thanks man.

ilkl try find reviews

thanks for the help guys


----------

